# Small coal bunker (1:32)



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,
this is a small coal bunker in 1:32 scale (gauge one), completly made from scratch. 
































































































































Hope you like it,
Regards,

Xavier 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hope you like it, 
Regards, 

I sure do!!! I'm planning a little coal bunker on my (outdoor) layout also and so this is very inspirational. I really like your weathering / painting skills and the details like the rusty nails and broken window. It looks very realistic! 
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

You are a VERY talented model builder! 

Tom


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Xavier, 

How did you create the broken window? 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. 
The broken glass are made with a small part of transparent vinyl. 
Just make a hole with a small drill, then and very carefuly you can 
insert a knive (precision cutter) and cut from the hole to outside. 
(like a irregular star). 
Eventually, we can cut a small glass part and put out. 
Then we can painting and weathering. 
Regards, 

Xavier


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

You are awesome!!! Nice job with all the details. 

-Kevin.


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see a short tutorial about your wood weathering techniques.


john


----------

